# Jeet Kune Do in Hong Kong



## chan jackson (Jun 10, 2015)

My friend has an old video of him doing jeet kune do in Hong Kong. Looks pretty cool, they are all working hard.


----------



## ali55 (Jun 12, 2015)




----------

